# tener a su hijo



## Tazzler

Hi,

In this sentence, is the _a_ marked necessary?

_No es que no quiera tener *a* su hijo como yerno._

Thank you.


----------



## Xali

Hi Tazzler,

You are right, the *a *is necessary in the sentence. 

Happy 2009!


----------



## Tazzler

Could you explain why? Based on what I got out of the DRAE, I wouldn't use it....


----------



## Xali

Justamente en el DRAE dice:

*a**2**.*
*6. *prep. Indica la dirección que lleva o el término a que se encamina alguien o algo. _Voy a Roma, a palacio. Estos libros van dirigidos a tu padre._ U. en frs. elípticas imper. _¡A la cárcel!_ _¡A comer!_




En tu frase, la *a* se utiliza para indicar la dirección que lleva:

No es que no quiera tener como yerno... ¿a quien?... a su hijo.

Creo que mi explicación no es muy buena, pero espero que te sirva de algo.


----------



## DWO

Xali is right. You have to ask the question: ¿*A* quién no quiere tener como yerno? *A* su hijo. The confussion is that in English you would ask "whom (or is it who?) doesn't he/she want to have as his/her son in law?" and answer "His/her son"


----------



## Tazzler

But you wouldn't say _Tengo a un yerno_, right?


----------



## Xali

No, en este último caso no utilizas la *a*. Cuando dices:

Tengo un yerno. Estás indicando el número de yernos que tienes: Tengo 2 yernos. Y por lo tanto, no requieres de la *a.*


----------



## DWO

No, because in that case, the question would be: "¿*Qué* es lo que tengo?" (What do I have?) and not "¿*A* qué es lo que tengo?", therefore, the answer is "Tengo un yerno"


----------



## Xali

I agree with DWO.


----------



## Tazzler

Otro ejemplo:

_No tendremos *a *un ladrón como jefe._ ¿Hace falta?

DWO, no entiendo tu diferenciación entre las dos formas. ¿Cómo cambiaría la gramática si dijera_ tengo yerno_? Lo usaba como artículo, pero parece que no hace falta ningún artículo. Sigo sin entender porque tenía entendido que se usaba la _a_ personal con tener solamente si el verbo denotaba un estado temporal. 

Gracias por su continua ayuda.


----------



## DWO

Es el mismo caso de "tener a su hijo": ¿*A* quién no tendremos como jefe? Es una cuestión de sujeto y predicado. Como estoy medio "viejita" y hace muuuucho que dejé la escuela, no me acuerdo. Tengo yerno: creo que habría un solo caso, cuando no aguantás más a tu hija en tu casa y decís "¡Al fin tengo yerno!"; también, en el caso de que se hayas tenido el teléfono roto y digas "¡Ya tengo teléfono!" cuando te lo hayan arreglado.


----------



## DWO

DWO said:


> ...también, en el caso de que sehayas tenido el teléfono...


Oops!


----------



## Tazzler

And you don't say _tengo a muchos amigos_, true?

Tengo que decir que no entiendo mucho de esto. Acepto lo que dicen como verdad, pero no me queda muy claro el uso.


----------



## DWO

Creo que tu confusión proviene de pensar a "a" como un artículo y no como lo que es: una preposición (See? pre-position). Una regla que uso es la de no pensar en Español cuando hablo en Inglés y viceversa. No traduzcas literalmente en tu cabeza. Es difícil hasta que te acostumbrás.
De nuevo: "¿Qué cosa tengo?", "muchos amigos". Pero vos pensás: I have *a* lot of friends, y a lot, literalmente, sería "*un* lote" y no "*a* lote"

Preposiciones: a, ante, bajo, cabe, con, contra, de, desde, en, entre, hacia, hasta, para, por, según, sin, so, sobre, tras.


----------



## Tazzler

No entiendo por qué al yerno se considera una persona, pero a mis amigos se considera cosas.


----------



## Áristos

Yo creo que la clave es entender que nos encontramos ante una estructura muy peculiar: TENER A "X"(persona) COMO "Z".

Significa que "X" hace las funciones o realiza el papel de "Z" para ti.

Cuando se da este giro idiomático, se pone la "a" cuando va antes de personas:
- Tengo a un incompetente como jefe.
- Tengo a tres niños como ahijados.
- Tengo a un futbolista como imagen de mi empresa.

En cambio, si es una cosa, no se pone la "a":
- Tengo una caja en mi salón como mesa (_como no tengo mesa, he puesto una caja haciendo su función)._
- Tengo veinte mil euros como reserva para casos urgentes.

Espero haberme hecho entender mejor.
Saludos.


----------



## Tazzler

Gracias a todos por explicarme este uso muy peculiar.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Algunas citas del DPD que pueden orientarte:

No se usa la preposición *a* ante el OD:

- Ante nombres comunes de persona en plural que carecen de determinante: _He encontrado camareros para mi nuevo bar; Llevaré amigos a la fiesta. _Sin embargo, cuando el complemento está formado por dos sustantivos coordinados, aun careciendo de determinante, llevan la preposición por ser consabidos: _El público silbó a árbitros y jugadores; El Gobierno emplaza a sindicatos y empresarios a una nueva reunión; Reunieron a chicos y chicas en la misma aula.

- _ Con el verbo _tener,_ el complemento directo de persona, si es indeterminado, se construye sin preposición: _Tienen dos hijos; Tiene una tía actriz; _pero si va acompañado de un adjetivo en función de complemento predicativo que denota estados transitorios, se construye con preposición: _Tiene a un hijo enfermo_ (la enfermedad se considera pasajera), a diferencia de _Tiene un hijo invidente_ (la ceguera es permanente).


----------



## Innergod

When we are learning Eanglish we tend to use more prepositions and articles than necessary. And we feel that sentences in English are incomplete without them. Practice will give you the skill mainly, because as you can see, it's not easy to understand nor to explain.


----------



## tulipán

Tengo amigos - I have friends (friends function as friends)
Tengo a mis amigos - My friends are there for me (they function as moral support).

Tengo un hijo - I have a son (son functions as son)
Tengo a mi hijo por esas cosas - I have my son for those things (son functions as helper)

Tengo un jefe borde- I have a rude boss (permanent adjective)
Tengo a un borde como jefe - I have a rude boss (I have a boss and he's being rude)

Is this correct? Interesting thread!


----------



## Magmod

tulipán said:


> Tengo amigos - I have friends (friends function as friends)
> Tengo a mis amigos - My friends are there for me (they function as moral support).
> 
> Is this correct?




Tengo a mis amigos como ladrones no necesito enemigos
I have friends like thieves, I don't need enemies (Your friends function as thieves temporaily).
¿Ladrones se consiedera pasajeros como ha dicho Bocha?


----------



## aleCcowaN

No existe un problema aquí sino diferentes significados del verbo "tener" que, como era de esperarse, cumple muchas funciones en castellano.

Se lo usa con "a" cuando significa:

juzgar, reputar, considerar ---> tener a Juan por rico

estimar, apreciar ---> tengo a Pedro en mucha estima

"poseer" (estar relacionado a través de un instituto social) ---> tengo a María por esposa, a José por yerno y a Tomás por amigo.

Hay otros usos de tener que solicitan la presencia de otras preposiciones, y el significado cambia si no se las usa.


----------



## Magmod

Tazzler said:


> Hi,
> 
> In this sentence, is the _a_ marked necessary?
> 
> _No es que no quiera tener *a* su hijo como yerno_



No es que no quiera yo tener *a* su hijo como yerno = 
No es que no quiera tener su hijo como yerno =
It's not that I don't want her/his/your/their son as son-in-law
* Tener* may or may not change its meaning when used with *personal a*




If there are many sons-in-law:

_No es que no quiera tener *a* su hijo como yerno = _
It's not that I don't want her/your son to act as my son-in-law

No es que no quiera tener *a* Juan como yerno.
It is not that I don't want to have Juan to become as my son-in-law etc
 I don't know if my translations are right?


----------



## caniho

Magmod said:


> No es que no quiera yo tener *a* su hijo como yerno =
> No es que no quiera tener su hijo como yerno =
> It's not that I don't want her/his/your/their son as son-in-law
> * Tener* may or may not change its meaning when used with *personal a*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there are many sons-in-law:
> 
> _No es que no quiera tener *a* su hijo como yerno = _
> It's not that I don't want her/your son to act as my son-in-law
> 
> 
> No es que no quiera tener *a* Juan como yerno.
> It is not that I don't want to have Juan to become as my son-in-law etc
> I don't know if my translations are right?



The way I see it, the number or sons-in-law is not an issue.


----------



## monipiki

A mi entender el contexto define "tener a su hijo" en esta frase. Utilizado en otro, podría decir " tener amigos es una bendición", "tener amigos a los cuales adoro". No considero que se trate de personas o cosas para utilizar la preposición "a" que justamente señala lo que precede, lo que queremos indicar en cada caso:
"tengo amigos"
"tengo amigos a los cuales veo asiduamente"
Tiene un sentido de dirección y no de pertenencia sea cual fuere el sustantivo o adjetivo, ya que también "tengo perros", "tengo padres", "tengo tristeza", "tengo preciosos recuerdos". Saludos *a *todos! Saludos, reciben todos de esta amiga!


----------



## flljob

¿Y es una frase natural en español? ¿No es más fácil "No es que no quiera que su hijo sea mi yerno"?

Saludos


----------

